# It's 2016 to hell with porting...



## jackjcc (Nov 28, 2016)

When is somebody going to start manufacturing aftermarket saw performance parts? Why can't we produce cylinders with the perfect timing numbers that the porting guys have figured out? It's much easier to bolt on a ported cylinder, and it's much easier to caste a cylinder with ported timing numbers than to actually grind one. It just seems like we should have figured this out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 29, 2016)

Manufacturing variances play a big role here. Every saw has slightly different numbers. That's why it's best to have the whole saw when you port one. The cost to have the perfect tolerances on every saw would not be economically viable. The big manufacturers have other things to worry about than guys who port saws, EPA, durability, reliability, and again cost.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 29, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> When is somebody going to start manufacturing aftermarket saw performance parts? Why can't we produce cylinders with the perfect timing numbers that the porting guys have figured out? It's much easier to bolt on a ported cylinder, and it's much easier to caste a cylinder with ported timing numbers than to actually grind one. It just seems like we should have figured this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 just take that back



Andyshine77 said:


> Manufacturing variances play a big role here. Every saw has slightly different numbers. That's why it's best to have the whole saw when you port one. The cost to have the perfect tolerances on every saw would not be economically viable.


 So he's right? just take that back


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 29, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> just take that back
> 
> So he's right? just take that back


On the booze tonight?[emoji6]


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 29, 2016)

You are the one that changed your post not me..lol^^

*Edit* but I will edit the quote for a good guy ..
now I just wonder what I should put in there...kidding. 

done!


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 29, 2016)

EPA comes to mind,,,,
BBB


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 29, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> You are the one that changed your post not me..lol^^
> 
> *Edit* but I will edit the quote for a good guy ..
> now I just wonder what I should put in there...kidding.
> ...


Man if I had a dollar for every post I edited. 

There I gave you a freebie, have at.[emoji8]


----------



## dce1843 (Nov 29, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> When is somebody going to start manufacturing aftermarket saw performance parts? Why can't we produce cylinders with the perfect timing numbers that the porting guys have figured out? It's much easier to bolt on a ported cylinder, and it's much easier to caste a cylinder with ported timing numbers than to actually grind one. It just seems like we should have figured this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. With today's technology anything is possible. They cnc everything else. Why not a cylinder for a saw


----------



## Cease232 (Nov 29, 2016)

It's already being done. 
http://www.hlsproparts.com/mobile/p...hl-066-MS660-cylinder-kit-54mm-p/cp30066.htm=
Produced to MMWS specs, available for 066 and 064 saws. Probably more to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackjcc (Nov 29, 2016)

Cease232 said:


> It's already being done.
> http://www.hlsproparts.com/mobile/p...hl-066-MS660-cylinder-kit-54mm-p/cp30066.htm=
> Produced to MMWS specs, available for 066 and 064 saws. Probably more to come.
> 
> ...



Are those ported or cast with better numbers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 29, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> Are those ported or cast with better numbers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They're a production run of a prototype that mastermind built. So, cast from the factory to be a performance upgrade. If you look up Cross performance cylinders, they've got cylinders for several models. I think each prototype came from a different builder. Cool idea in my book. Still isn't as good as having someone port your saw, but it's a cool idea.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 29, 2016)

The reason they dont come from the factory as "high performance" saws is the same reason you by your kid a honda civic or something as a first car. Reliable performance is vastly more important to the average saw owner than the maximum power acheivable from each cc. Ive seen saws where the prior owner literally wrote in permanent marker on the saw which reservoir was bar oil, and which was for mixed gas, and still managed to straight gas it.....


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 29, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> They're a production run of a prototype that mastermind built. So, cast from the factory to be a performance upgrade. If you look up Cross performance cylinders, they've got cylinders for several models. I think each prototype came from a different builder. Cool idea in my book. Still isn't as good as having someone port your saw, but it's a cool idea.


And randy even said that these are far from the most aggressive port timing/shape possible. Still has to be reliable for the sale to the average consumer.


----------



## jackjcc (Nov 29, 2016)

I was getting at having the ability to buy the parts similar to buying performance parts for a car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 29, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> I was getting at having the ability to buy the parts similar to buying performance parts for a car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Isn't a bolt on performance cylinder exactly what you're talking about? Otherwise, there's dual port mufflers, and you can bolt on larger carbs from other saws. You do have to figure out which carb, though. There's not very many parts to a two stroke motor. Not gonna find a big cam and a high flow intake manifold...


----------



## An-En (Nov 29, 2016)

Market for high performance saw parts is not as big, as market for high performance parts for cars. Because of that, the profit margins are not big enough for companies to deal with EPA regs, liability issues and so on. 
Even in a high performance car industry the best parts and engines are modified and built by hand. Greatness of the final product depends on a builder on the end. In some cases motor is built, and suspension tuned for a specific track, and driving strategy. That's why guys that build our saws for living are irreplaceable, they built that specific saw for our specific need, that is mostly different from person to person. 
Just my opinion and wild guess, I may be completely off.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 29, 2016)

Cease232 said:


> It's already being done.
> http://www.hlsproparts.com/mobile/p...hl-066-MS660-cylinder-kit-54mm-p/cp30066.htm=
> Produced to MMWS specs, available for 066 and 064 saws. Probably more to come.
> 
> ...


THANX just what I need 4 my 066 runs Barely auction find p&c should do fine


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 29, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> THANX just what I need 4 my 066 runs Barely auction find p&c should do fine


Yeah, what this guy said


----------



## NWCoaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Meehhhhhh..... ported saws suck..... everyone knows that........


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 30, 2016)

NWCoaster said:


> Meehhhhhh..... ported saws suck..... everyone knows that........


 suck fuel!
NDSS Rules. haha


----------



## NWCoaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Haaahaaaa....... Awesome. Class of 86'


----------



## wcorey (Nov 30, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> When is somebody going to start manufacturing aftermarket saw performance parts? Why can't we produce cylinders with the perfect timing numbers that the porting guys have figured out? It's much easier to bolt on a ported cylinder, and it's much easier to caste a cylinder with ported timing numbers than to actually grind one. It just seems like we should have figured this out.




'New recipes' would quickly render them obsolete and you'd be stuck with most of 'em...


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 6, 2016)

cus_deluxe said:


> The reason they dont come from the factory as "high performance" saws is the same reason you by your kid a honda civic or something as a first car. Reliable performance is vastly more important to the average saw owner than the maximum power acheivable from each cc. Ive seen saws where the prior owner literally wrote in permanent marker on the saw which reservoir was bar oil, and which was for mixed gas, and still managed to straight gas it.....


How did you get a hold of my first 346 cus. You should return it to me, my mailing adress is on the inside of the top cover .


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 6, 2016)

NWCoaster said:


> Meehhhhhh..... ported saws suck..... everyone knows that........


Thought it was suck more (intake) blow harder (xaust) turn chain faster ?? m I mistaken??


----------



## rmihalek (Dec 7, 2016)

We're getting closer to having stock saws perform as well as ported saws. I have a 550XP that is totally stock. In fact, it's the only saw I have in that condition: not even a muffler mod. Every time I cut with this saw I just can't believe it's a stock 50cc saw. It just flat out hauls ass through oak/hickory/sweet gum, etc. 
The other half of the equation is the chain. With all the gov't regs about anti-kick back, it's a surprise that these new chains even cut at all! I put a new loop of 73 LG chain on my neighbor's saw and he couldn't believe how well the saw cut. He said he didn't even need to push the saw through the wood. Imagine that!


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 9, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> When is somebody going to start manufacturing aftermarket saw performance parts? Why can't we produce cylinders with the perfect timing numbers that the porting guys have figured out? It's much easier to bolt on a ported cylinder, and it's much easier to caste a cylinder with ported timing numbers than to actually grind one. It just seems like we should have figured this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EPA


----------



## jackjcc (Dec 9, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> EPA



They don't regulate performance parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 9, 2016)

I was referring to why thereally not "ported" or have the same timing numbers that the builders give them from the factory.

My guess why there is no after parts market is that there is not enough demand for some one to tool up to make say jugs to just drop on.

TL I know does offer a similar service with jugs to buy to put on your saw


----------



## TBS (Dec 9, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> They don't regulate performance parts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No but agencies like the California Air Resource Board do.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> suck fuel!
> NDSS Rules. haha



NDSS?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 10, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> I was referring to why thereally not "ported" or have the same timing numbers that the builders give them from the factory.
> 
> My guess why there is no after parts market is that there is not enough demand for some one to tool up to make say jugs to just drop on.
> 
> TL I know does offer a similar service with jugs to buy to put on your saw



I'm just going to quote this and repeat that there are bolt on performance cylinders. I hear a new Cross Performance ms661 cylinder was right behind a custom ported 661 that mastermind did. 

So, there is apparently enough demand, and someone did tool up jugs to just drop on.


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 10, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I'm just going to quote this and repeat that there are bolt on performance cylinders. I hear a new Cross Performance ms661 cylinder was right behind a custom ported 661 that mastermind did.
> 
> So, there is apparently enough demand, and someone did tool up jugs to just drop on.


Yea I kind of walked that statement back when in a post I referred to Terry Landrum had cylinders made up to buy to just drop on your saw and go.


----------



## jackjcc (Dec 10, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> Yea I kind of walked that statement back when in a post I referred to Terry Landrum had cylinders made up to buy to just drop on your saw and go.



This is true but he was porting them. As has been posted cross performance is doing exactly what I was asking about. Casting cylinders with better timing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 11, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> This is true but he was porting them. As has been posted cross performance is doing exactly what I was asking about. Casting cylinders with better timing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right...I didn't even catch that Suttle difference


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 12, 2016)

NWCoaster said:


> Haaahaaaa....... Awesome. Class of 86'





Big Block said:


> NDSS?



@NWCoaster and I went to the same high school at the same time on Vancouver Island.
Nanaimo District Secondary School (NDSS) then he moved to Washington state


----------



## Big Block (Dec 12, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> @NWCoaster and I went to the same high school at the same time on Vancouver Island.
> Nanaimo District Secondary School (NDSS) then he moved to Washington state



Gotcha I thought it was another acronym around here like
CAD
"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Jan 19, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> The reason they dont come from the factory as "high performance" saws is the same reason you by your kid a honda civic or something as a first car. Reliable performance is vastly more important to the average saw owner than the maximum power acheivable from each cc. Ive seen saws where the prior owner literally wrote in permanent marker on the saw which reservoir was bar oil, and which was for mixed gas, and still managed to straight gas it.....


LMMFFAO!


----------



## CR888 (Jan 24, 2017)

LSI
Fabz said:


> Only losing 4-5 mins a tank runtime


So your losing 4-5mins run time from a M/modd & one of your 'razor' chains and offer these services for $100...correct? What's the point, I'd take a stock saw over the fabz bolt on performance kit (bolt on meaning you fit a fab-chain with razor specs). Lol ya funny!


----------



## CR888 (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Performance kit is around 80 if u ship me muffler ... I mod to my specs and ship u back muffler and razer chain ground to my specs ... bolt - on performance ... on 241c 40-45% gains with this kit ... other models your gains may vary ... I have utube vids of the 241c ; 261c and 362c at Fabzacres ... thank u for your interest


So we all like bolt on mods like big bore kits, what is actually bolted on in your 'bolt on performance kit'? Any pic of kit or 'razor' chain.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 25, 2017)

Alright, we're back in action!! 

I was starting to miss you Fabz. 

In all seriousness, you're charging $80 for a new chain and a hole in a muffler, right? I'm just curious how this can compete with a standard port job. I mean, the chain is nice, I'm sure, but a super fast chain is only super fast until it's dull. Then the user will sharpen it as good as they know how, and they're left with a regular chain and a hole in their muffler.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> ... it's a bolt on performance kit that can equal or best many "ported" saws in the wood ....


Huh?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> ... This is not a RACE chain ... it is a PRODUCTION chain ...


From the video..."This chain is for demonstration purposes only, not for cutting firewood.". I'm confused.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Razer chain not required.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Razer chain not required.



Nice mm Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Nice mm Brad


No porting here.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> ... it's a bolt on performance kit that can equal or best many "ported" saws in the wood ....



I'm not trying to discourage you from selling muffler mods or good chains...just don't call it what it's not. That's all.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> No porting here.



You have a vid of the strato gutted/ported version?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> You have a vid of the strato gutted/ported version?


The first one is.


----------



## wcorey (Jan 25, 2017)

The next Piltz in the making here...lol...


----------



## wcorey (Jan 25, 2017)

The similarity I see is in 'The Sell'...


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 25, 2017)

I think it's worth pointing out that while a woods port is more expensive up front, the cost doesn't continue over time. Your "performance kit" relies on some razor chain. Once the chain isn't a razor chain anymore it needs to be sent back to you to be rerazored for a "modest fee". Otherwise all we're left with is a muffler mod. As such, your kit continues to cost the owner more money over time whereas a woods port is a one time cost.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you have videos comparing your "kit" to stock?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Do you have videos comparing your "kit" to stock?



Good question.....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> The only way to prove to everyone's satisfaction is to (1) send me your chain (if it's just off-the-roll ps I have it and already know the answer) and I will compare using ... a) my kit ... b) my mod your chain ... or (2) I can send u the chain and u can do a comparison using your mm saw ; your chain and finally your mm saw using chain I send to you ... The comparison Must be done using the same test log or it's Meaningless ..


I looked through your channel and see no comparison videos demonstrating your claims.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you have pics of your work?


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 25, 2017)

Um no. Just no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Brad's 241 is hauling ass !!!!!!

Here's one that Mastermind guy did. If I remember right he said he consulted with Brad on this model.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 25, 2017)

Some special chain that requires special tools to sharpen properly sounds like more of a pain in the rear than anything. I touch up my chains long before they are dull, not quite as often as my dad would(typically a quick pass with the file every second tank) but still once a day when I am doing wood. 
What kind of profile is your fancy chain?


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Now when port work, muffler mods, and a good square chain come together, it's a pretty awesome thing.


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Now when port work, muffler mods, and a good square chain come together, it's a pretty awesome thing.




Good thing the wind wasn't blowing.

#WindChimes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm only quoting your own words.


----------



## wcorey (Jan 25, 2017)

So you're just square grinding?


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

hseII said:


> Good thing the wind wasn't blowing.
> 
> #WindChimes
> 
> ...



Are you talking about that poor guys thin legs? Maybe he has his mother's legs.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

I've heard the MS362 was an awesome saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello Guru. Welcome to AS!


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I've heard the MS362 was an awesome saw.


Bar is on upside down. Noobs...pffft.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Hello Guru. Welcome to AS!



Hello Mr. Snelling. Thanks for the welcome........it almost feels like I've known you for years already. What a great place.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Hello Mr. Snelling. Thanks for the welcome........it almost feels like I've known you for years already. What a great place.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> *I charge 80 for the mod and machine-ground razer chain both set up to my specs ... Having the power-head matched to the chain and rim is what makes it work ... as far as the chain goes ... ANY chain needs to be sharpened ... the chain can be touched up with special files *and depending on skill of the sharpener u get what u get ... if u have the skill then you are good to go - if not then u will need to practice until u get it ... eventually the chain will need to be ground to restore the angles and rakers but if u don't Rock it or hit a nail or wire rope it can be restored to like new many many times ... as far as cost over time I disagree with u ... there are only so many Rpms in a saw ... if a woods-ported saw uses a regular chain let's say Stihl rsc but needs to cut at a significantly higher rpm with higher compression to achieve the 40% gains it ain't gonna last as long ... period ... u can make the point that it will run cooler with more fuel but the same can be said about a muffler mod ... difference is by moving the rpms higher and bumping compression u are making more power yes ... but u are also stressing the internals past what they designed for ... unless of course u are including a heavy duty crank ; rod ; wrist pin and piston In the price of the woods port ... also what happens when u lend the saw to cousin Joe and he runs straight gas ? Gotta get a new top end and getter ported again ... that's cheaper than just a muffler mod and a razer chain ? I have several ported saws 395xp and a 660 but I only use them sparingly ... my goto's are the 241-441cms with the 241 and 261cms seeing a lot of the cutting ... just my opinion from a guy who's been there done that ... have a blessed day





82F100SWB said:


> Some special chain that requires special tools to sharpen properly sounds like more of a pain in the rear than anything. I touch up my chains long before they are dull, not quite as often as my dad would(typically a quick pass with the file every second tank) but still once a day when I am doing wood.
> What kind of profile is your fancy chain?





Fabz said:


> Special tools ? It's a triangular-shaped file ... costs $4





82F100SWB said:


> I'm only quoting your own words.


Yes you were, but he doesn't like it when people remind him of what he wrote.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

I have some special tools.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I have some special tools.


Where's the hoof rasp and wood router?


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Where's the hoof rasp and wood router?



Easy now. Can't let all the secrets out.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Where's the hoof rasp and wood router?





Guru LLC said:


> Easy now. Can't let all the secrets out.


Y'all are some high tech fancy shmancy builders. 

When I port a cylinder, I leave a trail of aluminum chips, and bent screwdrivers.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Y'all are some high tech fancy shmancy builders.
> 
> When I port a cylinder, I leave a trail of aluminum chips, and bent screwdrivers.


I leave a trail of chipped cylinders!


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

Hutzle and Gretel breadcrumbs to find ones way out of the deep, dark porting woods.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I leave a trail of chipped cylinders!


Overachiever!......


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I leave a trail of chipped cylinders!



Why is it always an 880?

Did they just have shoddy playing from the factory, coupled with sharp corners?

I mean, "hey! Let's only put de 1/2 life cylinder on vese 1124s: vat vay ve can sell dem 2 cylinders.", said Jan Erik.

"Sure thing Jan Erik," said Andreas.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!


+1


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

The sad part is, I am now the proud owner of a new 1124 top end because the old one was "terminal."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Are you talking about that poor guys thin legs? Maybe he has his mother's legs.



I have, on good authority, his mama is a dear sweet lady, & not some fowl creature, so no, that's not possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!



I'm going to remind you of this later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!





hseII said:


> I'm going to remind you of this later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me too.... In fact, I made it part of my _signature _line.


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Me too.... In fact, I made it part of my _signature _line.



If only they'd remove the "No Lynx" rule... 

We could really help them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!



I'm seriously laughing and and having trouble controlling myself. I think I might have peed a little !!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I'm seriously laughing and and having trouble controlling myself. I think I might have peed a little !!!!!!!


Same here.....minus the pee.

Ol' Brad is on a roll in this thread. He's pretty funny, when he finally lets his hair down.

Who needs @Fabz and his Strap On performance kit?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Same here.....minus the pee.
> 
> Ol' Brad is on a roll in this thread. He's pretty funny, when he finally lets his hair down.
> 
> Who needs @Fabz and his Strap On performance kit?


What you really need is a *Strap-On Stage-One Kit*!!!


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Same here.....minus the pee.
> 
> Ol' Brad is on a roll in this thread. He's pretty funny, when he finally lets his hair down.
> 
> Who needs @Fabz and his Strap On performance kit?



I believe that guy has a previously used IPL: if only Rick still had access to the starship & could still track these things.

Of Course, we'd have to go wake him up again to run such a search: I'm not sure why they made such a fuss over Rip Van Winkle, cause the mid-evil Maddog taught Rip how in the first place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I'm seriously laughing and and having trouble controlling myself. I think I might have peed a little !!!!!!!



Those floor huskees will soak it up: that or it will blend in with all the oil that leaked out their tanks, so, no big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What you really need is a *Strap-On Stage-One Kit*!!!



I'll pass: more for you, right? [emoji87]


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What you really need is a *Strap-On Stage-One Kit*!!!



Will I need _special files, _or are the $4 files okay? I'm so confused......


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

I am still in search of a Porter for my FS131: that Mastermind Dude is too busy, evidently.

He say the shipping would kill me, & he don't do the FS series.

I think secretly, he wants to try the shafts out for shin guards & don't want to start another fad, but what due I know.


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I'm seriously laughing and and having trouble controlling myself. I think I might have peed a little !!!!!!!



Has the mail run out theure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 25, 2017)

I dont think anyone here would doubt a stock saw can easily see 30 to 40% gains with an aggressive muffler mod, proper tune and "razor" sharp square filed chain.

I know i wont deny that a stock say with factory round ground or hacked up roundground chain can easily see this nu.ber of improvement. Its not crazy priced. If this is hand touched square chain your talking $35 loop for stihl chain right well cheaper if he starts with square. And then the time to muffler mod and the $ 6 or so shipping. This is not really highway robbery. But it also is not a porting.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

hseII said:


> Has the mail run out theure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Everyday.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

First year heifer hiding her calf from me. lol




You can barely see it's butt behind her.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> First year heifer hiding her calf from me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She hid it and herself very well indeed. Or it was whiteout conditions at the time.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> She hid it and herself very well indeed. Or it was whiteout conditions at the time.



Picture not working?


----------



## wcorey (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What you really need is a *Strap-On Stage-One Kit*!!!



Brad, your new vices are corrupting you....



Oh, wait a minute, those were _vises..._


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Picture not working?


Is now thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

clemsonfor said:


> I dont think anyone here would doubt a stock saw can easily see 30 to 40% gains with an aggressive muffler mod, proper tune and "razor" sharp square filed chain.
> 
> I know i wont deny that a stock say with factory round ground or hacked up roundground chain can easily see this nu.ber of improvement. Its not crazy priced. If this is hand touched square chain your talking $35 loop for stihl chain right well cheaper if he starts with square. And then the time to muffler mod and the $ 6 or so shipping. This is not really highway robbery. But it also is not a porting.


I don't think anyone really has any trouble with what he's selling, other than the BS line. Oh, wait, those are MY initials!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

wcorey said:


> Brad, your new vices are corrupting you....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait a minute, those were _vises..._


I've been corrupted by vises!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!


We are here now. If anyone don't like it. "I have a potty mouth" ! Love ya


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Party on!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz had a short lived membership on "the other site" he's a joke


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think anyone really has any trouble with what he's selling, other than the BS line. Oh, wait, those are MY initials!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Ce chat le garde g-rated .... A ete interdit par le grand pecheur ... "Master-baiter" !!!



This cat stays g-rated .... And was banned by the great fisherman.....

El Master-baiter 

Love it. lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

What's he smokin'?!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What's he smokin'?!


Cock


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 25, 2017)

Yup, no question on the functionality, just no need for the bs and secrecy... Must be some good drugs


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What's he smokin'?!





Roll Tide said:


> Cock


Hahahahaha!

That was one of the best set ups, and deliveries I've witnessed on the Interwebs...


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)

82F100SWB said:


> Must be some good drugs


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> That was one of the best set ups, and deliveries I've witnessed on the Interwebs...


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 25, 2017)

That was a damn good one... Lol


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry I couldn't help it haha


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 25, 2017)

My shop is smoking something good right now, and it ain't drugs... Lol


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the assist @blsnelling


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Thanks for the assist @blsnelling


Am I being charged with aiding and abetting the riff raft?!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Am I being charged with aiding and abetting the riff raft?!!!


You wish....


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Am I being charged with aiding and abetting the riff raft?!!!


whatever floats your boat


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Am I being charged with aiding and abetting the riff raft?!!!


Possibly


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 25, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Fabz had a short lived membership on "the other site" he's a joke


He's not The Goat is he or his other name...Ahh what was the other name he used???


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

clemsonfor said:


> He's not The Goat is he or his other name...Ahh what was the other name he used???


Not sure. He used the same name and avatar on "the other site". It went much like this is, and he was banned


----------



## jackjcc (Jan 25, 2017)

It's nice seeing people getting along again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

That's what happens when the riff raft shows up


----------



## grack (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi


----------



## grack (Jan 25, 2017)

Found itView attachment 553899


----------



## hseII (Jan 25, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> That's what happens when the riff raft shows up


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 25, 2017)

grack said:


> Found itView attachment 553899


He may smoke the pole but there is no proof he's a scammed lol


----------



## grack (Jan 25, 2017)

grack said:


> Found itView attachment 553899





Roll Tide said:


> He may smoke the pole but there is no proof he's a scammed lol


Fixed it


----------



## CR888 (Jan 26, 2017)

I've asked Fabz in a few threads for a pick of his 'machine ground razor chain' & and dang he just won't give us one. For those of us wanting a stage 1 bolt on Fab-kit we need to see the high qualtity stuff he offers. C'mon Fabz just 1 little picie of the razor.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 26, 2017)

CR888 said:


> I've asked Fabz in a few threads for a pick of his 'machine ground razor chain' & and dang he just won't give us one. For those of us wanting a stage 1 bolt on Fab-kit we need to see the high qualtity stuff he offers. C'mon Fabz just 1 little picie of the razor.


Fabz just post a pic of your chain?


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Good morningView attachment 553937


Why thank you!


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Why thank you!


Anytime man


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Can't find a yelp review for fabz for some reason


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Good morningView attachment 553937


You're welcome


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Can't find a yelp review for fabz for some reason


Shocking


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

Mornin' boyz!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Mornin' boyz!


Good morning Brad


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Mornin' boyz!


Hi I'm dave


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Hi I'm dave



Good morning Dave.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Buy the kit and u have the product in your hands ... FAR superior to a picture ... U want happy-ending ? U gotta Pay for it


Alright Fabz fairy nough, I understand you not posting your hard earned knowledge. In the 'bolt on performance kit', is the razor chain the bolt on bit?


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Good morning Dave.


Hi guru 
Spread the word


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm on it Dave. Facebook here I come.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 26, 2017)

CR888 said:


> I've asked Fabz in a few threads for a pick of his 'machine ground razor chain' & and dang he just won't give us one. For those of us wanting a stage 1 bolt on Fab-kit we need to see the high qualtity stuff he offers. C'mon Fabz just 1 little picie of the razor.


I think you will be waiting a while


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Good morningView attachment 553937


LMAO Dave


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi brother


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 26, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Good morning Dave.


Hi Guru I feel I know you


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 26, 2017)

Still waiting for some pics of your razor chains @Fabz


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 26, 2017)

What's going on Todd


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 26, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> What's going on Todd


Not a lot just chilling out waiting for some razor chains pics you no


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 26, 2017)

OOoooh My.......... ...........now if he was selling one of these....


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 26, 2017)

This is like obummercare.
You have to buy it, to find out what's in it.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> OOoooh My.......... ...........now if he was selling one of these....



Good morning Robin.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 26, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Good morning Robin.



Hey Randy...how's your winter going??


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 26, 2017)

found the lost chain pictures


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## wcorey (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Bad news ... Stihl has discontinued the picco 8pin rim ... what is Plitz gonna do now ?



Sell square filed 'special' chains instead...


----------



## wcorey (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> I'd have to go after him for stealing my intellectual property !!!



What machine are you doing your square grinding on, Silvey?
Simington? Harbor Freight? 
Or is that proprietary also?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Anyone need hybrid ceramic bearings ?




Let me guess, you gotta buy them to find out what they're for.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Some were not impressed with those bearings I've never used them but if i remember right brad snelling had a thread or discussed them before.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

You mean this one?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> I'd have to go after him for stealing* my intellectual property* !!!


I'm sure it would be classified as a _Petty Theft._


----------



## wcorey (Jan 26, 2017)

You're full of questions but no answers....


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 26, 2017)

If we all pool our money many $5 a piece someone can buy a kit for their saw to test for us and post vids.

I throw the first 5 in. Who wants to be the money man and collect?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Is that West Hills build or did u buy the components and do-it-yourself ?


My saw, my build, their piston and bearings. They sent them to me for testing/demo purposes.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 26, 2017)

clemsonfor said:


> If we all pool our money many $5 a piece one can buy a kit for their saw to test for us and post vids.
> 
> I throw the first 5 in. Who wants to be the money man and collect?


Good idea. But one must be prepared when unleashing the awesomeness of the Fab-razor cutty cutty super chain. The chain gives 40% alone so hold on after the muffler gets stabbed with the scrench.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> What did they soak ya for the bearings and piston if u would be kind enough to reply ?


Free


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> They must have discountined that model ... a 2172 is 799+ tax ... dominant saw bearing are 60 and Wisec piston 110 ... so with tax about $1000 not including labor to split cases install bearings etc ... I assume u "snellerized" it also so let's say ballpark of 1250 into it ... I have a 441cm that's undergoing surgery after I finish up woodys 210 and I will upload to utube before and after on the 210 and 441cm in red oak with kit ...


Are you porting these saws or just doing the muffler mod and razor chain?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My saw, my build, their piston and bearings. They sent them to me for testing/demo purposes.


I like the pistons. I've got 3


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 26, 2017)

That's what I thought but then it kind of sounded like you were porting it???


Fabz said:


> just using the kit as I have said all along ...


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm am just curious. I don't own one ported saw. I have most of them muffler modified and use a sharp chain but that's it.


----------



## wcorey (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> balk at a proven kit that can give up to 45% gain


 
Myself I'm balking at an unproven vapor ware kit. 
Whats this proven one of which you speak?


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 26, 2017)

wcorey said:


> Myself I'm balking at an unproven vapor ware kit.
> Whats this proven one of which you speak?


Why is this so hard to beleive? I can show you videos on my youtube page...very unscientific with almost 40% increase just from hack job muffler mods. Put a square chain on and your easily over that.

The 1127 stihl series can easily see 30+% from a mild muffler mod. Throw in just off the shelf square file and your at his number.

While I would not buy the kit I see its place if you are scared about putting a screwdriver through your muffler. Ha 

Even if when the razor chain dulls you use off the shelf round ground your still faster. Heck I have seen folks charge $40 to 75 just to mod a muffler, for just a tad more your getting a chain.

While I agree it would help his argument t to have before and afters posted I don't see this as a lie.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My saw, my build, their piston and bearings. They sent them to me for testing/demo purposes.


Was it you that discussed those bearings i can't remember who but one of the builders didn't like them nice saw by the way.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Was it you that discussed those bearings i can't remember who but one of the builders didn't like them nice saw by the way.


I've used them in several saws over the years. I've had no issue with them. I put them in my 346 quite a number of years ago. That saw is now in commercial service. Are they better? I can't really answer that. I will say that this 2171 ran pretty amazing, even without any porting. In this video it only has the Wiseco piston, with an additional popup turned on it, and the ceramic bearings.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> This can be done if desired ... port ; custom pipe ; run on methanol etc ... more $$$ ... faster she goes ... I'm marketing to the weekend wood cutter up to the pro-logger with this kit ... in this tight-economy I figure 1 can sell 10 kits to every port-job easy ... as far as "posting" pics of chain ... Why would I do that ? I didn't buy the equipment at (a) ... spend time and $$$ developing at (b) to give to u for nothing at (c) ... all this can be learned thru trial and error and some good ole sweat and blood ... geeze Loueeze u peeps pay 800 for a saw and balk at a proven kit that can give up to 45% gain in the wood depending on model ... do u have a toilet where a hand comes up to wipe your ass too ?


Why would you expect someone to spend money on your product without first seeing what you do? I've seen some pretty crappy muffler mods sold for big money on eBay!


----------



## wcorey (Jan 26, 2017)

clemsonfor said:


> Why is this so hard to beleive? I can show you videos on my youtube page...very unscientific with almost 40% increase just from hack job muffler mods. Put a square chain on and your easily over that.
> 
> The 1127 stihl series can easily see 30+% from a mild muffler mod. Throw in just off the shelf square file and your at his number.
> 
> ...



Its not that I don't believe it's possible. I think anyone with basic skills, a double bevel file, drill/punch/dremel and knowledge easily obtained on this site can obtain these results on some saws. I'm just skeptical of the claims by the OP that it's some special formula or whatever you want to call it.
A chain is no big deal, gonna need to be resharpened at some point anyway. However, I'd never buy something like a muffler mod without first seeing an example of the product. OP is just saying "trust me" with no credentials.
Sounds like snake oil to me. Show me or S.T.F.U...


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 26, 2017)

For all we know your special ground chain is from China. I just ordered a spool of 3/8 for testing purposes myself.
Not saying a muff mod and a good sharp chain, especially square ground is going to be faster, but I, like most everyone else here am not going to spend my hard earned money on something sight unseen no matter how many videos you post. 
The average Joe that is interested in cutting faster and actually maintains a chain wants something they can do themselves easily, and by the large part, if they can properly maintain a chain, they can do a muffler mod themselves.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL, at least Pitz has the sense to go after the clueless marks on eBay and YouTube, rather than trying to peddle it on a chainsaw enthusiast forum where many already know how to sharpen a chain and poke holes in a muffler.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> video shows clear view of muffler ... ported on the top (no fish gills on side - tried that but flow ain't as good ) trademark geometric shape which in conjunction with oversized brazed deflector and razer chain gives up to 40-45% faster cutting ...


Then show us pictures of your work. IMHO, it's mighty presumptuous to try to sell something you won't even show pictures of.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Craigslist try craigslist or ambulance chase your local tree service idk but i don't think you are going to get any business here.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> video shows clear view of muffler ... ported on the top (no fish gills on side - tried that but flow ain't as good ) trademark geometric shape which in conjunction with oversized brazed deflector and razer chain gives up to 40-45% faster cutting ...



How much for a 60dl 3/8 pitch .050 gauge chain setup for 50cc saw cutting poplar?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> video shows clear view of muffler ... ported on the top (no fish gills on side - tried that but flow ain't as good ) trademark geometric shape which in conjunction with oversized brazed deflector and razer chain gives up to 40-45% faster cutting ...


How much gain do you get for just the muffler mod?


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 26, 2017)

No sour grapes here, but I learned a long time ago that nothing sells a custom product and shows confidence in it better than being open and transparent. Secrecy and bs bring the doubt and backlash you are getting.
If I get to the point where I go beyond porting for myself for fun with saws, I have no issues fully documenting and sharing my work so the customer knows exactly what they are getting.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 26, 2017)

As a firewood cutter I see no reason why you shouldn't post pics of your items. after all when someone does purchase one from you they will eventually post them. As a manufacture you should be proud of your work. doubt many will buy sight unseen. I wish you luck.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 26, 2017)

The sharper members on this forum...far sharper than me, all think your a joke. Even the sharpest of all members laugh at you. I don't have time for the crap your selling and videos with secrets only you know. I don't want to increase your utube views. :****you:


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 26, 2017)

Shipping is $7 if your in the US. Give me a price in a private message.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> Hey Randy...how's your winter going??



Muddy my friend......it is a muddy winter. Hope all is well for you.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Uh ... the 241c thru 441c are mtronic which means the carb adjusts itself to the prevailing conditions ... the kit includes detailed instructions .. I would reasearch a said topic before questioning someone's intelligence ... the sharper members of this forum are laughing at YOU !!! Now excuse me ... I have to finish some robot-programming ... Adios jackass ... ( that boys about as sharp as a bowling-ball ... bout as thick as manure but only half as useful ... sees the world thru a glass belly-button cuz his heads' up his ass. ... I could go on all day but I gotta work to do )




It was comments like these that made me ban your ass on our site.

Nothing personal, just how we roll.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Balk then ... I have nothing to "prove" to you ... why don't u look up Mr Silly's utube video where he compared the 241c;261c and 362c - the little beaver muffler modded 241c kept up with a stock 362 in timed cuts in small wood ... and my 241c is quicker ...when 50 videos back my assertion and u have produced Nothing the sharper members of the forum will conclude ...........



You must be a complete moron! Do your research. I've run Wcorey's saws, and he is an intelligent man. He could build your "dyno". 
Funny that thing is, he shares all his stuff with us. 
Don't claim he has produced nothing without looking. He has and continues to. 
We share on these forums. Some may use what we share. And that's great! Others want it done for them, and then you can sell your wares. 
You hide what you sell... I would never buy from a self absorbed idiot like yourself.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 26, 2017)

wcorey said:


> Its not that I don't believe it's possible. I think anyone with basic skills, a double bevel file, drill/punch/dremel and knowledge easily obtained on this site can obtain these results on some saws. I'm just skeptical of the claims by the OP that it's some special formula or whatever you want to call it.
> A chain is no big deal, gonna need to be resharpened at some point anyway. However, I'd never buy something like a muffler mod without first seeing an example of the product. OP is just saying "trust me" with no credentials.
> Sounds like snake oil to me. Show me or S.T.F.U...



This^^^^^


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 26, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> The sharper members on this forum...far sharper than me, all think your a joke. Even the sharpest of all members laugh at you. I don't have time for the crap your selling and videos with secrets only you know. I don't want to increase your your utube views. :****you:




LOL......Now that sounds like a true Mainah......

On the flip side the OP may well have an previously unknown formula.....but as many have already said.....you aren't going to score sales on this site without more than the one sided vids you made......you want folks to shell out $80 bux just 'cause you said you got it down pat....you gotta do legit before and after vids in the same wood if you want to gain traction here.....sorry but that's just the way it is......most on this site are very well versed in saw repair/modification and the results from such things.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You must be a complete moron! Do your research. I've run Wcorey's saws, and he is an intelligent man. He could build your "dyno".
> Funny that thing is, he shares all his stuff with us.
> Don't claim he has produced nothing without looking. He has and continues to.
> We share on these forums. Some may use what we share. And that's great! Others want it done for them, and then you can sell your wares.
> You hide what you sell... I would never buy from a self absorbed idiot like yourself.



True Dat.......Willy knows his chit.......I mean look at his avatar....go faster is his moto...hehehehe.....make 'em see red Willy!!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 26, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> True Dat.......Willy knows his chit.......I mean look at his avatar....go faster is his moto...hehehehe.....make 'em see red Willy!!!!



Bill is one of the most sharing guys I know. He comes up with unique ideas and hands it to us and wants nothing back.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 26, 2017)

So I have a Fabz black panther...maybe jaguar, highest of all quality muffler being shipped to me. remember this muffler is only for m-tronic auto tune dummies who cant tune or sharpen or even drive to a dealer for a chain sharpening. I will look it over and copy the exact build for free to any member that pays shipping both ways. As for square grinding I am lucky to have met a ridiculously huge saw collector and builder and he knows how to square file a chain and usually just makes me bring a six pack over for a freshly sharp chain. So less than ten bucks gets you a "razor" chain from me. For the record this collector is from Maine and is sharp as a bowling ball or something and can't use a "computa" but I can take pics of his collection for proof. D.D. Terrill anyone?


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Well pal ... that ain't how I roll ... I was attacked and defended myself on your site ... didn't even gimme the courtesy of a warning like it states...u gave me the "Hebrew Axe"



Warning? For what?

You have a toxic personality. You need to curb some of that before you'll be accepted much of anywhere.

There, now you've been warned.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> So I have a Fabz black panther...maybe jaguar, highest of all quality muffler being shipped to me. remember this muffler is only for m-tronic auto tune dummies who cant tune or sharpen or even drive to a dealer for a chain sharpening. I will look it over and copy the exact build for free to any member that pays shipping both ways. As for square grinding I am lucky to have met a ridiculously huge saw collector and builder and he knows how to square file a chain and usually just makes me bring a six pack over for a freshly sharp chain. So less than ten bucks gets you a "razor" chain from me. For the record this collector is from Maine and is sharp as a bowling ball or something and can't use a "computa" but I can take pics of his collection for proof. D.D. Terrill anyone?


Cool man good on ya i want to know what these black ops mufflers look like and your assessment of their performance as for razor chain not set up for it i block to much dirty wood for that i hand file rsc or semi chisel and get good results for what i do.


----------



## p61 western (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Cool man good on ya i want to know what these black ops mufflers look like and your assessment of their performance as for razor chain not set up for it i block to much dirty wood for that i hand file rsc or semi chisel and get good results for what i do.


How is it going Dave?


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

p61 western said:


> How is it going Dave?


Doing good and you changing out av mounts in a 288 what are you into.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 26, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Muddy my friend......it is a muddy winter. Hope all is well for you.



Yep muddy here too.....not the usual end of January stuffs.....other than that....meh.....doin' awrite ...still upright and taking nourishment.....


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Well pal ... that ain't how I roll ... I was attacked and defended myself on your site ... didn't even gimme the courtesy of a warning like it states...u gave me the "Hebrew Axe"



You were asked repeatedly to stop talking down to us, and to join us and share your knowledge for the greater good like the rest of us do. But you repeatedly let us know that our work sucked and you could do better with no proof, while we gave you videos and pics of our stuff. 
You are a pompous a$$! 
And it's too bad. Because through it all I see a guy that without the self serving attitude, could contribute to what we have going. 
If all you are after is $$$, then piss off, that's not what these sites are about.


----------



## hseII (Jan 26, 2017)

82F100SWB said:


> No sour grapes here, but I learned a long time ago that nothing sells a custom product and shows confidence in it better than being open and transparent. Secrecy and bs bring the doubt and backlash you are getting.
> If I get to the point where I go beyond porting for myself for fun with saws, I have no issues fully documenting and sharing my work so the customer knows exactly what they are getting.



+2 for using BS in the other form.


----------



## p61 western (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Doing good and you changing out av mounts in a 288 what are you into.


I'm doing good just relaxing right now and enjoying the show.


----------



## hseII (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Uh ... the 241c thru 441c are mtronic which means the carb adjusts itself to the prevailing conditions ... the kit includes detailed instructions .. I would reasearch a said topic before questioning someone's intelligence ... the sharper members of this forum are laughing at YOU !!! Now excuse me ... I have to finish some robot-programming ... Adios jackass ... ( that boys about as sharp as a bowling-ball ... bout as thick as manure but only half as useful ... sees the world thru a glass belly-button cuz his heads' up his ass. ... I could go on all day but I gotta work to do )



Hey Hotrod,

Outside of the U.S, a brand new 070, MS381, MS440, & certain other models
can be purchased new from the dealer.

You can even buy a new MS261 with either Mtronic or regular carbs stateside.

Put up or S.T.F.U.: no one else is making empty claims, & being a Richard cranium: even Brad is being civil.

As for researching said topic, there would have to be information on the snake oil toy You are peddling for someone to be able to research: I suggest you research before making such broad generalizations, But what do I know?


----------



## p61 western (Jan 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You were asked repeatedly to stop talking down to us, and to join us and share your knowledge for the greater good like the rest of us do. But you repeatedly let us know that our work sucked and you could do better with no proof, while we gave you videos and pics of our stuff.
> You are a pompous a$$!
> And it's too bad. Because through it all I see a guy that without the self serving attitude, could contribute to what we have going.
> If all you are after is $$$, then piss off, that's not what these sites are about.


Well said, I'm thinking he has nothing for sale and just likes to stir chit.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

p61 western said:


> I'm doing good just relaxing right now and enjoying the show.


Long time no see lol


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 26, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You were asked repeatedly to stop talking down to us, and to join us and share your knowledge for the greater good like the rest of us do. But you repeatedly let us know that our work sucked and you could do better with no proof, while we gave you videos and pics of our stuff.
> You are a pompous a$$!
> And it's too bad. Because through it all I see a guy that without the self serving attitude, could contribute to what we have going.
> If all you are after is $$$, then piss off, that's not what these sites are about.


All fagz wants is $$$. He even had the nerve to use Hebrew axe term on someone...whatever that means its not welcome here. I think he isn't banned yet because we are all putting positive information out about him being a huge tool and this helps the forum and informs people.


----------



## hseII (Jan 26, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> It was comments like these that made me ban your ass on our site.
> 
> Nothing personal, just how we roll.



Well Puff, Puff, Pass then: don't hide it, divide it.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bogard is the old term right?


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> All fagz wants is $$$. He even had the nerve to use Hebrew axe term on someone...whatever that means its not welcome here. I think he isn't banned yet because we are all putting positive information out about him being a huge tool and this helps the forum and informs people.



He's not been banned here because this thread is generating clicks. 

Plain and simple. Clicks are far more important than respect and civility.


----------



## p61 western (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Long time no see lol


Feels like it has been years lol.


----------



## hseII (Jan 26, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> Bogard is the old term right?



Or Hobart: not the welders.

Edit:

Bogart. 

50% of the time, I'm right every time.


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> Bogard is the old term right?


I see you have alpina i also have alpina lol


----------



## p61 western (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Really ? ... why don't u read the terms of your own site there fruitcake ... I bow to NO man and your "warning" ain't worth caca to me .... I really don't WANT to be on your site anyhow so kindly go suck on the exhaust of a running kx500 !!!


Those words are about as big as your pictures and vids you shared with us.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 26, 2017)

Hmmmmmm......Gotta bad feelin' comin' on...........yez sir I do......


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Well pal ... that ain't how I roll ... I was attacked and defended myself on your site ... didn't even gimme the courtesy of a warning like it states...u gave me the "Hebrew Axe"


Hey **** for brains! Why don't you go stick one of your modified mufflers up your ass, whilst juggling three loops of your "razer" chain.

Consider yourself warned. Dumbass!


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> You give me the Hebrew Axe and then come on this site to stir up baloney ? I got two words for ya ... and they ain't "Happy Birthday "



Meh......you make me snicker. I enjoy messing with you. Just can't allow you to be calling our members names and stuff. When you move out of your mom's basement and learn how to be respectful towards your betters let me know. I'll unban you....

Good day sir.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Motor blue printing and chain ... 40-45% gain in cutting speed ... view on utube "Fabzacres" ms362 cm


What's this blue printing claim all about?


----------



## huskihl (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm here now. 1st post in...ohhh...little over a year. Did I miss anything? 



We shoulda left Fags on our site. I'd rather increase my post count over there


----------



## huskihl (Jan 26, 2017)

Hooooo doggy. Look at that sig. Current saw lineup needs updated lol


----------



## grack (Jan 26, 2017)

huskihl said:


> I'm here now. 1st post in...ohhh...little over a year. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> We shoulda left Fags on our site. I'd rather increase my post count over there


Hi


----------



## huskihl (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Hi


Hey! 
Weren't you just...wait nevermind. Hi Dave


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## hseII (Jan 26, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 554126



D
A
F
U
K
?

Holy Melted Cylinder Covers, Brake Flags, & Bozo's fingernail polish.


----------



## wcorey (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe it's got a hybrid ceramic muffler bearing in there...


----------



## TBS (Jan 26, 2017)

Hes got new ceramic coated piston return springs in there.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 26, 2017)

grack said:


> I see you have alpina i also have alpina lolView attachment 554117
> View attachment 554118
> View attachment 554120


This pleases me. Sometimes alpina makes me feel like a loaner...with no friends and a skinny wiener. Then I think alpina is cool just not common and the one with no friends and the skinny wiener is Fabz.


----------



## TBS (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 27, 2017)

Did this guy mod the muff while still attached to the saw? Lol, I think he just has you send him your green label stihl chain and ships you back a new yellow label chain. Is it me or does he remind you of the guys in the old SNL skit about " Da Bears"? Oh yeah almost forgot his friggen work shop/bench table is a washing machine!


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 27, 2017)

The problem here is you, and your attitude, nothing else. Your video just confirms that fact.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 27, 2017)

I would like 70% royalties.. My idea documented over 2 years ago. Where is your proof????


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

All that just to find out it's a typical deal for a typical square ground chain with typical angles and a typical muff mod with typical sloppy but probably adequate brazing. 
We've seen behind The Curtain and The Magic just went Poof, gone... Shrug...
Nothing left to see here, I guess I'll move along... 

Oh yeah, there is one more thing Fabz... Where are you getting double bevel or goofy files for $4? I mostly pay twice that..


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> ... never was any "magic" sir ...



Oh, so now we're backpedaling on the lofty claims... 
I'm just so disappointed, you said your stuff was special but turns out it's just you who's a different sorta kind o' special...


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Oh yeah ; one more thing numbskull ... don't piss on my back and tell me it's raining ... I don't do business with loudmouth wanna-bees Never bees !!!



Yeah, i thought so, talkin' out yer butt bull chit like the rest of it.


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm really curious about this dyno too, never seen one o' those that was worth a chit...


----------



## Red97 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> My ideaers trademarked sir ... be lucky to get a nickel outta these mamalukes ... 70% of nada =nada ... that's ok I'm getting hits from all over the country and when I finish the dyno and website I'm gonna flush these turds right quick ... be afraid ... be very afraid



How ya know that idea wasn't "trademarked"?

That pic is over 2 yes old, on one of the saws you are marketing your "kit" on. How we know you'd didn't just steal my idear?

Dosent matter, they already all over the country. Shoot, sent some to Australia, and New Zealand yesterday.

Best of luck with your peddling


----------



## Red97 (Jan 27, 2017)

wcorey said:


> I'm really curious about this dyno too, never seen one o' those that was worth a chit...




Ohh if fabz only knew...


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Hey jack wagon ... go LOOK at the videos on my utube site esp the 362c -equipped with the Fabz-performance kit ... then show me YOUR video ... I await your response ... Snelling had no probs showing HIS vids ... maybe u have something maybe u don't ... until I see the video I dub thee "sir fart in the wind " adios amigos !!!


 
Last time I looked I wasn't the one shootin' my mouth off about how special my stuff is or if I 'have something' or not. 
I don't bother much watching saw vids from non reputable types, too easy to make 'em show whatever you want them to.
That goes double for dyno's...


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> So u got nothin ... figured as much ... all sizzle no steak ... sir fart in the wind !!!



And your videos prove what? That you and your stuff exists?


----------



## wcorey (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok, I'll play.

My version of 'doesn't prove chit cuz this is the intrawebs'...




...and that's likely with the comp release stuck open...


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> This pleases me. Sometimes alpina makes me feel like a loaner...with no friends and a skinny wiener. Then I think alpina is cool just not common and the one with no friends and the skinny wiener is Fabz.


Those 600i will run with all the modern 60cc saws I've ran and it's light too but it eats coils I've got three im trying to find an alternative too there's a nice alpina Castor on ebay for sale.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> This pleases me. Sometimes alpina makes me feel like a loaner...with no friends and a skinny wiener. Then I think alpina is cool just not common and the one with no friends and the skinny wiener is Fabz.


Put up some pics of your 55 i don't have one yet i buy all the alpinas around here i see my buddy calls them als penis because you can't find parts lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

You could at least use a deflector that's made to fit. That thing's hanging way out over the front of the muffler.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


>



Thanks for posting this i was just curious everyone of us has different techniques.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

wcorey said:


> Ok, I'll play.
> 
> My version of 'doesn't prove chit cuz this is the intrawebs'...
> 
> ...



Bill I would post a vid if you running your dyno, but I don't want to give away your proprietary information....


Oh wait, they are already on YouTube!!!


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Really ? ... why don't u read the terms of your own site there fruitcake ... I bow to NO man and your "warning" ain't worth caca to me .... I really don't WANT to be on your site anyhow so kindly go suck on the exhaust of a running kx500 !!!


I personally think you should stop running your mouth so hard just put up or shut [email protected]@hole .Surely someone as intelligent as you think you are must be aware of how stupid you really look .Do you really believe anyone is buying your crap.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> I personally think you should stop running your mouth so hard just put up or shut [email protected]@hole .Surely someone as intelligent as you think you are must be aware of how stupid you really look .Do you really believe anyone is buying your crap.


Calm down todd i know you're austrailian.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll tell you like I did "over there", 
Your 362 is unimpressive, and your chain has a hook, it'll cut great, but it's not going to hold an edge long. You need to get your corner up a bit...


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> Calm down todd i know you're austrailian.


Lol brother


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> ... the SHAPE of the outlet, combined with the height;width and LENGTH of the deflector allowed me to "tune" the output ...


No


----------



## motor head (Jan 27, 2017)

probably better take a look at a 455, 460 Husqvarna muffler.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> The 362c is unimpressive ? Chain has a hook ? Look pal ; you are a small child among men here ... if u want to truck-talk I'm there but when u belittle another's work based on your "professional opinion" it gets old real quick ... you are definitely a "professional"..... a professional ******* !!!





Fabz said:


> Hey jack wagon ... go LOOK at the videos on my utube site esp the 362c -equipped with the Fabz-performance kit ... then show me YOUR video ... I await your response ... Snelling had no probs showing HIS vids ... maybe u have something maybe u don't ... until I see the video I dub thee "sir fart in the wind " adios amigos !!!



You asked for opinions many times on your beloved 362. I would not have commented on it otherwise. You run a 60cc saw in 8" wood and expect us to be impressed. At least Brad shows what the saw can do in appropriate wood for the saw. 

You want a video. Here is a husky 262 I did. 

This was before I started running square ground chain so I should get some more gains, no? 

We can't really compare videos anyways cuz we aren't running the same chain in the same wood, as you said yourself. So what do your videos prove. Nothing! 
At least run your saw in appropriate wood to show its capabilities. 

I was not belittling your work, I would need to run said saw for an honest appraisal. I'm just not impressed by 362's compared to other 60cc offerings. I would ask you to come to my gtg, so we could compare things, but I had another know it all show up at one and he ruined the experience for many fine members that attended. So you are officially uninvited.

And yes, I probably am those things you called me. 

If I were you, I would take a step back, read these forums for a while and get a sense of what we do here. Most of us respect each other, and treat each other that way, albeit poking a little fun now and then. But a new member comes in flapping his wings saying longtime trusted members are idiots, and he's going to feel ganged up on. Such is life.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You asked for opinions many times on your beloved 362. I would not have commented on it otherwise. You run a 60cc saw in 8" wood and expect us to be impressed. At least Brad shows what the saw can do in appropriate wood for the saw.
> 
> You want a video. Here is a husky 262 I did.
> 
> ...



Nice 262 my 257s a dog compared to those.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> the SHAPE of the outlet (which U can't see from the video ) combined with the height;width and LENGTH of the deflector allowed me to "tune" the output


Utter tosh. Define "Tuning"?

Tuning 2-stroke exhausts (and pulse tuning intakes and exhausts on all kinds of engines) is science that's been worked out for many decades. It is not possible to achieve any kind of resonance tuning in a can muffler of these volumes/lengths, all you can do to increase power is reduce restriction. There isn't any magic in the shapes, angles or locations of outlets at all, at least beyond practical considerations of not melting the case or burning things.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> Nice 262 my 257s a dog compared to those.



I doesn't have to be dot dot dot


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> It proves 2sec cut times or under in 9" sugar maple with the 362cm Fabz equipped performance kit ... I will outcut your saw in the same wood 2 to 1 with my "unimpressive saw and hooked chain" ... wanna put your $$$ where your mouth is ? I just LOVE cutting heads boy !



Yes


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Come to the New York get together I'll bring my saw. Then we can have video for all to see!


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

You are welcome to port it, I'm not afraid...
Bring a box of tissues


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You are welcome to port it, I'm not afraid...
> Bring a box of tissues


LMAO


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You are welcome to port it, I'm not afraid...
> Bring a box of tissues


Why doesn't this site have a best answer button.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

@hsell can choose the log for us to run in.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> LMAO


Wish you could send some of that red rock wood you cut.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> Why doesn't this site have a best answer button.


I was thinking exactly the same thing.His workshop looks like a laundry room


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing.His workshop looks like a laundry room


His mom won't let him work in the kitchen


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> Wish you could send some of that red rock wood you cut.


Will a pic do


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> @hsell can choose the log for us to run in.



Deal


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Todd it's 10:55 in perth go to bed


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> Wish you could send some of that red rock wood you cut.


I can bring some of that special Ohio Hardwood!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> It proves 2sec cut times or under in 9" sugar maple with the 362cm Fabz equipped performance kit ... I will outcut your saw in the same wood 2 to 1 with my "unimpressive saw and hooked chain" ... wanna put your $$$ where your mouth is ? I just LOVE cutting heads boy !


So, tell us about your engine blue printing option?


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 27, 2017)

dang, the page count is really adding up. Is this going to be the next scrounge thread. 1000 pages of mud slinging and insults. somebody post some pics of fish, deer, or dear's or something.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Here ya go man lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz my man, you gonna be a millionare. I'm sure these other builders are trembling with fear from that video.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

As the saying goes, "Put up, or shut up.". Either do a proper comparison video demonstrating what you're claiming, or shut up. Talk is cheap.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Let's see ... 8 cuts and I wasn't pushing it at all ... I'm sure I can do 9 or 10 (in 20sec ) and that's the saw from the video ... so let's see ... 3x3 (9pcs) is 27"x27" (smaller because pcs are round obviously) and that's with my Production chain ... race chain my 241c will easily out cut your saw and I'm giving up a LOT of cc ... lol ... I could post a video of world-record holder Bertrand al



April 23rd Greenwich NY. You talk the talk. Bring it and walk the walk. I will be there.
I don't have a 40 cc saw to compare to your 241. Smallest I have is 50cc. 

If you really think your 241 with a muff mod will crush my 262, you must be on some good drugs. You better turn up the wick on it!


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> dang, the page count is really adding up. Is this going to be the next scrounge thread. 1000 pages of mud slinging and insults. somebody post some pics of fish, deer, or dear's or something.


View attachment 554219
sorry wrong pic


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

241 mufflers made of stainless steel? If so braze will not stick!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> So the 241c mtronic has been around for decades ? I disagree and have vids to prove it sir ... utube Fabzacres 241c and LISTEN to the exhaust sound ... if u are hearing impaired I apologize ... if the muffler has no bearing on the out put ... why don't u just remove it and see how she runs ... betcha u notice a huge difference haha !!!


You are posting gibberish and either have reading comprehension problems or are just flinging poo to cover your scam.

Mtronic is just a simple carb with a feedback system, so it operates exactly as a conventional carb when properly tuned and will produce no more power. There is nothing you can do in regards to a muffler mod that will change that- Mtronic will tune itself to match, and a conventional carb can be tuned to match as well. Therefore whatever "Tuning" you think you may be accomplishing with your super special muffler mod is nonsense. 

Last, why would I _listen _to it? How it sounds has nothing to do with how much power it makes.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 27, 2017)

Spaghetti? I guess I should throw my Vernier away...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> ... a good trick is using spaghetti to measure the cyl exhaust and count the pcs it takes to fill it then work your opening up to that amount ...


A complete waste of time.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Mtronic is just a simple carb with a feedback system, so it operates exactly as a conventional carb when properly tuned and will produce no more power. There is nothing you can do in regards to a muffler mod that will change that- Mtronic will tune itself to match, and a conventional carb can be tuned to match as well. Therefore whatever "Tuning" you think you may be accomplishing with your super special muffler mod is nonsense.
> So a muffler mod doesn't increase power ? Wtf are u trying to say ? Super special muffler mod ? Zzzzzzzzz ... why don't u experiment for yourself ... take a stock saw and make cuts ... then open exhaust hole a bit and try again ... rinse and repeat until u go to big and start losing power ... a good trick is using spaghetti to measure the cyl exhaust and count the pcs it takes to fill it then work your opening up to that amount ... once u have the muffler modded it's chain time ... experiment with different chain types angles geometry etc until u match the powrrhead ... lastly choose the rim sprocket that keeps u in the meat of the powerband and you'll have a kick ass saw ... hey maybe u can become millionaire like Les Chat lol



Of course type and size of wood can change the ideal rim size and chain angles and raker depth setting. 
Just sayin...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Mtronic is just a simple carb with a feedback system, so it operates exactly as a conventional carb when properly tuned and will produce no more power. There is nothing you can do in regards to a muffler mod that will change that- Mtronic will tune itself to match, and a conventional carb can be tuned to match as well. Therefore whatever "Tuning" you think you may be accomplishing with your super special muffler mod is nonsense.
> So a muffler mod doesn't increase power ? Wtf are u trying to say ? Super special muffler mod ? Zzzzzzzzz ... why don't u experiment for yourself ... take a stock saw and make cuts ... then open exhaust hole a bit and try again ... rinse and repeat until u go to big and start losing power ... a good trick is using spaghetti to measure the cyl exhaust and count the pcs it takes to fill it then work your opening up to that amount ... once u have the muffler modded it's chain time ... experiment with different chain types angles geometry etc until u match the powrrhead ... lastly choose the rim sprocket that keeps u in the meat of the powerband and you'll have a kick ass saw ... hey maybe u can become millionaire like Les Chat lol


Hahaha! You're telling @Chris-PA to "experiment"?......you obviously have no clue as to who your are talking to. @Chris-PA is the Bill Nye of the chainsaw forums. I may not always agree with him on his methods, but the guy has absolutely no problem putting in the time to prove, or disprove a hypothesis, and then share results.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> So a muffler mod doesn't increase power ? Wtf are u trying to say ?


Anyone who can read can see I never wrote that. 



Fabz said:


> why don't u experiment for yourself ... take a stock saw and make cuts ... then open exhaust hole a bit and try again ... rinse and repeat until u go to big and start losing power


LOL, like I've never done a muffler mod. Your muffler mods aren't any more special than those done by members here for years, and you have no special formula because there isn't one. You are not doing any special "Tuning" with your outlets or angles or geometry, it's all total BS.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> Anyone who can read can see I never wrote that.
> 
> LOL, like I've never done a muffler mod. Your muffler mods aren't any more special than those done by members here for years, and you have no special formula because there isn't one. You are not doing any special "Tuning" with your outlets or angles or geometry,* it's all total BS*.


So now it's all @blsnelling 's fault? I knew it.......LOL!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Already out cutting ya 42cc vs 50cc ... I just gots I hole in mize mufer and a dull chain ... I do this for $$$ bro ... not a "hobby" if someone has faster saw I go back to drawin board and getr done ... I was just down at the diner and showed em your video vs my mine and they were laughing at ya boy ... I say I say I say stop it boy ... you're doin it all wrong see ... boys so dumb ... he thinks a Mexican border pays rent !



You better get to drawing... 
from your own words "saws cannot be compared unless they are in the same wood"
Your internet balls are huge, but I doubt you have big enough ones to bring it to the gtg in NY. It's about halfway between us, perfect meeting spot. 
And if I lose, which I HIGHLY doubt, I'll have a hell of a good time doing so! And I'll learn something. 
So, see you there?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> So now it's all @blsnelling 's fault? I knew it.......LOL!


I thought the spaghetti thing was his idea. 



blsnelling said:


> A complete waste of time.


But now I find it's a waste of time! 

I'm so confused! Last time I tried it I had trouble figuring out what sauce to use - the chunks of sausage kept getting stuck in the port. It was really quite a mess.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> I thought the spaghetti thing was his idea.
> 
> 
> But now I find it's a waste of time!
> ...



Marinara is the answer, with Pesto a close second.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn it! I'm not getting anything done today! Lol! 
I'm laughing way to much... 
Thank you Fabz for the entertainment!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Damn it! I'm not getting anything done today! Lol!
> I'm laughing way to much...
> Thank you Fabz for the entertainment!!!


Is that one of a kind, proprietary, "razer" Entertainment? If so, you owe @Fabz $9.95 plus shipping and handling.


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Already out cutting ya 42cc vs 50cc ... I just gots I hole in mize mufer and a dull chain ... I do this for $$$ bro ... not a "hobby" if someone has faster saw I go back to drawin board and getr done ... I was just down at the diner and showed em your video vs my mine and they were laughing at ya boy ... I say I say I say stop it boy ... you're doin it all wrong see ... boys so dumb ... he thinks a Mexican border pays rent !









You'd better go find your drawing board & a couple sharpeners to go along with that case of no. 2 pencils you'll be drawing with.

Meanwhile, here in the real world, I've just given you a target.

I guess dreamers need goals too.

Let me know when your 241 is ready, cause it's not yet.


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> You better get to drawing...
> from your own words "saws cannot be compared unless they are in the same wood"
> Your internet balls are huge, but I doubt you have big enough ones to bring it to the gtg in NY. It's about halfway between us, perfect meeting spot.
> And if I lose, which I HIGHLY doubt, I'll have a hell of a good time doing so! And I'll learn something.
> So, see you there?



He won't be there with a stock 241 unless he's on LSD, Really Good Shrooms, or Acid.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Damn it! I'm not getting anything done today! Lol!
> I'm laughing way to much...
> Thank you Fabz for the entertainment!!!


Me too learned to use the emojis so i have learned something important today


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> dang, the page count is really adding up. Is this going to be the next scrounge thread. 1000 pages of mud slinging and insults. somebody post some pics of fish, deer, or dear's or something.



Sure man.......

Mooo






Jon1212 said:


> Hahaha! You're telling @Chris-PA to "experiment"?......you obviously have no clue as to who your are talking to. @Chris-PA is the Bill Nye of the chainsaw forums. I may not always agree with him on his methods, but the guy has absolutely no problem putting in the time to prove, or disprove a hypothesis, and then share results.



Excellent post......and spot on. Chris has never shied away from experimenting.....and sharing all he discovered.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

hseII said:


> You'd better go find your drawing board & a couple sharpeners to go along with that case of no. 2 pencils you'll be drawing with.
> 
> Meanwhile, here in the real world, I've just given you a target.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if you're 50cc 026s smoked his 362
Dot dot dot


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you're 50cc 026s smoked his 362
> Dot dot dot



Me Neither, but hey, I'll give him the opportunity. [emoji8]


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok. The wood is popular 14 x 16" Bone stock MS261C with the .325 chain Stihl supplied with it. RS BTW. 



Same saw with a .325 square ground chain. I figured a 38% increase in cut speed back when I did the thread, but math is not my strong suit. Saws are. 



Same saw again, back with the stock chain. Now it is muffler modded. If my memory is correct I added an outlet on the side AFTER this video and got a better gain. Just being as transparent as possible here. 



Now.....here's that same saw again after more muffler work, port work, and a square ground chain. We are at 60% faster than stock if my math is correct. 



My point is that it's easy to get great gains with just the chain. With a muffler mod and a good chain, 40 - 45% is easily believable. 

What is hurting our friend @Fabz is how he is delivering his message. I'm starting a PR course for anyone that is interested in learning how to be successful in internet marketing. Just three easy payments of 1550.00 each.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Your quite welcome - gotta have some fun - don't mind talking some smack ... there's gots to be respect though - keep it real



You coming to the get together? You never know we could be fast friends...


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Throw up some pics when you get an echo i like echoes.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

We'll all throw up if you post up pics of echos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Well all throw up if you post up pics of echos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't let your assumptions cost you: there are some of those floating around here that'd make the "regulars" leak in their saw cases.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Well all throw up if you post up pics of echos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everybody hates on the echoes lol


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

hseII said:


> Don't let your assumptions cost you: there are some of those floating around here that'd make the "regulars" leak in their saw cases.



Haha I was only kidding. Just playing some semantics. I have 900evl that I really like to run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Maybe I bring some grape wine ... 5 days in the carboy and rack to the jug ... taste like grape-crush ... give anyone here a FREE kit if they can drink 1/2 gallon of this in 15mins and still walk a straight line ... my buddies call this stuff "the humbler brew ".... well they say that bout my saws too lol


I'll call bull on that one. 1/2gal of wine wouldnt give me a buzz. On the other hand, If you can drink 1/2 gal of my "home brew" and still walk straight, I'll buy one of your saw kits and give you a ride to the hospital.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> What is hurting our friend @Fabz is how he is delivering his message.


There would be nothing at all wrong with selling a service of providing a muffler mod and loop of sharp square ground chain, and some might well find that worth the price. Doing square ground on lo pro would even be somewhat unusual (although also a PITA to maintain). But trying to pretend it's more than what it is, is what I have a problem with.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> There would be nothing at all wrong with selling a service of providing a muffler mod and loop of sharp square ground chain, and some might well find that worth the price. Doing square ground on lo pro would even be somewhat unusual (although also a PITA to maintain). But trying to pretend it's more than what it is, is what I have a problem with.



That and his bluster. No one likes bluster. 

I'll tell you something here Chris, moderating that other site has sure tempered my ego. It's made me realize what a pain in the ass I was for the mods and site owner here over the years.


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Haha I was only kidding. Just playing some semantics. I have 900evl that I really like to run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Banter is Healthy, isn't it.

There's a video of a 490 pulling a 32" chain buried on another site: I was surprised, to say the least.

The only saw I've started this year is a 900EVL.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> I thought the spaghetti thing was his idea.


I used spaghetti once.....when I was a newbie.....like Fabio!


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

@grack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> @grack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool I may have a few echos too


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Ok. The wood is popular 14 x 16" Bone stock MS261C with the .325 chain Stihl supplied with it. RS BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm in. Y'all know I need it! I'm so hard to get along with...


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've never run a modern echo. Just this heavy old beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> *I've never run a modern echo.* Just this heavy old beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring lots of Band Aids.....the plastics are sharp.

I read it on the Internet.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> I've never run a modern echo. Just this heavy old beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


300.00 shipped 590 or 490 keep an eye on the bay here's my local echo dealer.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Bring lots of Band Aids.....the plastics are sharp.
> 
> I read it on the Internet.
> 
> View attachment 554262



Well it must be true then. 
Where the hell is Niko with all this echo hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Well it must be true then.
> Where the hell is Niko with all this echo hate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, this thread just took an ugly, and mean spirited turn for the worse.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Just a reminder. Brazing does not stick to stainless. Journeyman should know that.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Well, this thread just took an ugly, and mean spirited turn for the worse.



I just don't want anyone to feel left out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> I just don't want anyone to feel left out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_For the good of the community?_


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> _For the good of the community?_



Of course every time I pop in here I feel so warm and fuzzy and welcomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 27, 2017)

Egt is entirely controlled by fuel mixture... More airflow without more fuel = higher egt... This is far from rocket surgery. Some of us work on diesels and snowmobiles too...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Of course every time I pop in here I feel so warm and fuzzy and welcomed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe you just peed your pants, again?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

It's time to trade in the 9" boots for hip waders!


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Maybe you just peed your pants, again?



Entirely possible. Getting olds a ***** ain't it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

82F100SWB said:


> Egt is entirely controlled by fuel mixture... More airflow without more fuel = higher egt... *This is far from rocket surgery*. Some of us work on diesels and snowmobiles too...



Are you a _Brain Scientist _as well?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Entirely possible. Getting olds a ***** ain't it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

No.

Maybe?

What were we talking about?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 27, 2017)

No, I just watch one on YouTube (AvE)... Lol


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> I've never run a modern echo. Just this heavy old beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I just switched phones: off to find more Echo pics.


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Ok ... lemme tell ya a secret ... EGT ... that stands for exhaust gas temperature ... that's the baseline I use guy ... and yes it DOES matter the shapes angles and locations of the outlets ... a two-strokes peak performance comes at a temperature that will destroy the engines components over time ... gotta find the sweet spot with the temp ... a race saw designed to make 3 cuts is gonna have a higher egt than a muffler modded worksaw ... period ...


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

hseII said:


> I just switched phones: off to find more Echo pics.




Is that stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn phone is ringing off the hook........emails are blowing up too. I just can't keep up selling these modded mufflers.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Damn phone is ringing off the hook........emails are blowing up too. I just can't keep up selling these modded mufflers.
> 
> View attachment 554270



Could probably send some of that business fabz way hahahhaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Is that stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Completely


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Damn phone is ringing off the hook........emails are blowing up too. I just can't keep up selling these modded mufflers.
> 
> View attachment 554270



You gonna modd your little narrow sticks down to the Post office? 

Clock is ticking: you said don't fret, but I might.

Anchor storage is High.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 27, 2017)

hseII said:


> Completely



Did a bunch of work on mine. Was having issues with the carb and ended up retrofitting an 066 carb onto it. Works much better now. Still need to tweak a few things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Damn phone is ringing off the hook........emails are blowing up too. I just can't keep up selling these modded mufflers.
> 
> View attachment 554270



Think how bad it would be if you made "Razer" chains.


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> Did a bunch of work on mine. Was having issues with the carb and ended up retrofitting an 066 carb onto it. Works much better now. Still need to tweak a few things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My grandfather bought that one in the early 1980s: boringly reliable.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> A two-stroke max hp is produced at a temperature that will destroy the engine ... Peak egt occurs at 1 lamda ... about 14.7 to 1 ... if u go richer than 15 to egt will drop and if u go leaner than 15 to egt also drops ... peak power occurs at a slightly lower temp so it's important to know which side of the fence you're on ... I've given away much ...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

hseII said:


>


Cousin,

Where do you get Memes like this? It's hilarious, and whomever the creator is, is an Internet Legend, or dare I say, kind of a big deal....


----------



## TBS (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Ok ... lemme tell ya a secret ... EGT ... that stands for exhaust gas temperature ... that's the baseline I use guy ... and yes it DOES matter the shapes angles and locations of the outlets ... a two-strokes peak performance comes at a temperature that will destroy the engines components over time ... gotta find the sweet spot with the temp ... a race saw designed to make 3 cuts is gonna have a higher egt than a muffler modded worksaw ... period ...



And how are you getting those get numbers, unless you use an egt reader you don't have that number. Non contact temperature readers give you surface operating temperature which is totally different.


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Cousin,
> 
> Where do you get Memes like this? It's hilarious, and whomever the creator is, is an Internet Legend, or dare I say, kind of a big deal....


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> *And how are you getting those EGT numbers*, unless you use an egt reader you don't have that number. Non contact temperature readers give you surface operating temperature which is totally different.


I suspect the numbers he is quoting are from the same source as the rest of what he has posted........his ass.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

hseII said:


>


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> A two-stroke max hp is produced at a temperature that will destroy the engine ... Peak egt occurs at 1 lamda ... about 14.7 to 1 ... if u go richer than 15 to egt will drop and if u go leaner than 15 to egt also drops ... peak power occurs at a slightly lower temp so it's important to know which side of the fence you're on ... I've given away much ...


What you've given away is not what you think it is. 

While this is a nice little description of EGT and fuel mixture, the saws your working on have a feedback carb designed to provide a constant lambda (fuel/air mixture). So how exactly is this relevant, given you are doing muffler mods? And exactly how does your muffler mod change said lambda, given the feedback carb?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> A two-stroke max hp is produced at a temperature that will destroy the engine ... Peak egt occurs at 1 lamda ... about 14.7 to 1 ... if u go richer than 15 to egt will drop and if u go leaner than 15 to egt also drops ... peak power occurs at a slightly lower temp so it's important to know which side of the fence you're on ... I've given away much ...


You've given away nothing. You're not controlling the EGTs with a muffler mod. To suggest as much only demonstrates your lack of understanding of the subject.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> A two-stroke max hp is produced at a temperature that will destroy the engine ... Peak egt occurs at 1 lamda ... about 14.7 to 1 ... if u go richer than 15 to egt will drop and if u go leaner than 15 to egt also drops ... peak power occurs at a slightly lower temp so it's important to know which side of the fence you're on ... I've given away much ...



So.....not only are you producing a tuned muffler, you've hacked into the M-Tronic system to alter tune? 

You really are a gifted man.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> So.....not only are you producing a tuned muffler, you've hacked into the M-Tronic system to alter tune?
> 
> You really are a gifted man.


Imagine how our saws could run if we partnered with Fabio!


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Imagine how our saws could run if we partnered with Fabio!



I'll pass. But every time you and I put out heads together my saws run better. Those last few MS241s I've done are nothing short of amazing. I appreciate your help on those.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I'll pass. But every time you and I put out heads together my saws run better. Those last few MS241s I've done are nothing short of amazing. I appreciate your help on those.


You mean it wasn't just my special Ohio Hardwood?!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Why don't you ever answer a direct question, instead of evading them?


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 27, 2017)

I know full well there is a fine line where max power is produced just before it starts to melt the dome of the piston but it is still eating itself. Things like this happen:




Followed by this:





Nothing you are talking about is any kind of secret squirrel stuff, anyone who takes 2 stroke performance seriously and takes the time to educate themselves can find exactly what you just said in multiple good books on the subject. 
If you are really serious about making power an expansion chamber will make your modified pressure box look silly any day of the week.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Au contrere mon Freire!!! It demonstrates total understanding of the subject ... on a non-mtronic saw (unless fixed jet) u can adjust h screw rich or lean -Agree or disagree ....



True, but you claim to be tuning egt's on the 241cm, which is M Tronic


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Au contrere mon Freire!!! It demonstrates total understanding of the subject ... on a non-mtronic saw (unless fixed jet) u can adjust h screw rich or lean -Agree or disagree ....





Fabz said:


> Agree or Disagree ?



I disagree that you're controlling EGTs with your "tuned" muffler mod. You're trying to change your story now.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Damn phone is ringing off the hook........emails are blowing up too. I just can't keep up selling these modded mufflers.
> 
> View attachment 554270


How about mine


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> so u agree ... very good ... now on mtronic saw instead of u adjusting the h imagine there is a little man in the saw constantly adjusting the h ... control that little man and u control egt



So you are hacking the mtronic system! 
Kudos! Very impressive!


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You mean it wasn't just my special Ohio Hardwood?!


Lmao that helps for sure. 40% faster instantly


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Au Revior !!!



That's it? Your out of here?


----------



## maulhead (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I'll pass. But every time you and I put out heads together my saws run better. Those last few MS241s I've done are nothing short of amazing. I appreciate your help on those.



Your 241's looking really strong in the videos I've seen.....but since you didn't poast your results from your moms basement on top of her washing machine,, I'm just having a hard time believing what I'm sea'in (3 dots)

LMAO


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> so u agree ... very good ... now on mtronic saw instead of u adjusting the h imagine there is a little man in the saw constantly adjusting the h ... control that little man and u control egt


These systems have only one "sensor", which is rpm, and you cannot hack that value. They do a momentary lean out test and adjust so there is a fixed increase in rpm during the lean out test (keeping it slightly on the rich/safe side). The only thing you could change even in concept would be to alter that rpm offset value in the micro firmware, which I seriously doubt you've done. Even if you are a better at that then you are at brazing, the best you could do to raise EGT would be to move it closer to lean - which would be a very bad idea.


----------



## TBS (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> View attachment 554279


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

I've decided that Mr Fabz is attempting to blow smoke up our collective asses because he has no idea what the hell he is talking about. 

In other words, he is out of his depth........and hates to admit it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I've decided that Mr Fabz is attempting to blow smoke up our collective asses because he has no idea what the hell he is talking about.
> 
> In other words, he is out of his depth........and hates to admit it.


Man Randy you're getting old. It took you this long to realize this haha


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Man Randy you're getting old. It took you this long to realize this haha



I try to give anyone a chance. I even let you eat at my table.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I've decided that Mr Fabz is attempting to blow smoke up our collective asses because he has no idea what the hell he is talking about.
> 
> In other words, he is out of his depth........and hates to admit it.





Roll Tide said:


> Man Randy you're getting old. It took you this long to realize this haha


Egg sack lee.....

It was quite evident who, and what @Fabz is after two posts in that MS 241 thread on the "other" site.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I try to give anyone a chance. I even let you eat at my table.


Pshh! You only let me have a cup of coffee...


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I try to give anyone a chance. I even let you eat at my table.


After I put in a good days work for you ******* lol


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Pshh! You only let me have a cup of coffee...


Yeah he's a ****, you're lucky that you got that much out of him.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 27, 2017)

@hsell

This the one you referring to cousin heef?

Junky lil echo. Don't know what idiot would waste the time/band aid to mess wif em..


----------



## hseII (Jan 27, 2017)

Red97 said:


> @hsell
> 
> This the one you referring to cousin heef?
> 
> Junky lil echo. Don't know what idiot would waste the time/band aid to mess wif em..




Yes.

We used to have a helper, & we referred to him as the "Alabama Millwright" because he from somewhere in Alabama.

Due to his raising, he used to yell 
"That Be Me!!" when we called him: his name was Flash. 

Your Poast made me think of that.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Red97 said:


> @hsell
> 
> This the one you referring to cousin heef?
> 
> Junky lil echo. Don't know what idiot would waste the time/band aid to mess wif em..



When did fabzes strap on kit arrive you never told me.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> When did fabzes strap on kit arrive you never told me.


I'm sure Fagz is very familiar with a strap on.....


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Somebody needs to buy that domain name "fabz strap on performance" they could be rich.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz has totally confused his ambitions with his capabilities. He won't sell a single 'razor' chain round here let alone his performance kit of broken dreams. I don't think anyone would let him go near their saw let alone pay him to touch it. Every time he posts his credibility goes down a notch further, I am not sure how much lower it can go.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Red97 said:


> @hsell
> 
> This the one you referring to cousin heef?
> 
> Junky lil echo. Don't know what idiot would waste the time/band aid to mess wif em..



Tell me when your caught up i might have to send you a saw or two nice running saw you got there.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> When did fabzes strap on kit arrive you never told me.



Lol



grack said:


> Tell me when your caught up i might have to send you a saw or two nice running saw you got there.View attachment 554287



I see ya got some goodies. Hopefully they work out for ya.

I'll let ya know when I get caught up.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

I bet Fabz is all over Google trying to learn more about the M-Tronic system, and all he can find is posts from the guys that he's spent that last few days insulting. lol


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz will need a logo to be successful.
1.strap on and hold on.
2.mom's basement worksaws.
3.8 inch woodmaster saws
4.grip and rip incorporated.
5.strap on performance worksaws.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Feel free to add to suggested


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I bet Fabz is all over Google trying to learn more about the M-Tronic system, and all he can find is posts from the guys that he's spent that last few days insulting. lol


Hi randy


----------



## motor head (Jan 27, 2017)

Whirlpool bench works


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

motor head said:


> Whirlpool bench works


Me likey


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

Pipedream Saw Works, LLC. ©


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Pipedream Saw Works, LLC. ©


That's the one


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Pipedream Saw Works, LLC. ©


Awesome see fabz everyone is trying to help you be successful take any and all of these suggestions.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2017)

_Imaginary Performance, LTD.

*For all of your fictitious chainsaw work.*_


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 27, 2017)

Performance Saws Australia (US division) Corp'?


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You mean it wasn't just my special Ohio Hardwood?!





blsnelling said:


> You mean it wasn't just my special Ohio Hardwood?!



I knew it was you, that's treason you son of a muffler mod! Lol. @elmastermoobsgurullc, I chuckled at your new user name. You've done some reading or your followers acted like the bitches they are. Either way its funny.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Performance Saws Australia (US division) Corp'?


I like it gives it an international flair.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 27, 2017)

There'll be an IPO next. We'll take him public...


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I knew it was you, that's treason you son of a muffler mod! Lol. @elmastermoobsgurullc, I chuckled at your new user name. You've done some reading or your followers acted like the bitches they are. Either way its funny.



Gotta keep it fresh Shawn.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

grack said:


> I like it gives it an international flair.


Todd will just love this he's a big fan of fabz


----------



## TBS (Jan 27, 2017)

Little tikes performance by pampers saw works llc.


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi todd good morning


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Gotta keep it fresh Shawn.



I agree. Did you read a post or sent a link by a cry baby ***** to come up with your user name?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I agree. Did you read a post or sent a link by a cry baby ***** to come up with your user name?


Boy you're hateful


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> dang, the page count is really adding up. Is this going to be the next scrounge thread. 1000 pages of mud slinging and insults. somebody post some pics of fish, deer, or dear's or something.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 27, 2017)

Good Lawd boyz.........ya know it took me four 16oz Ballantines to read todays posting in this thread....I'm a slow drinka .....maybe _I'm a slow readah too....._


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I agree. Did you read a post or sent a link by a cry baby ***** to come up with your user name?



I have no idea what you are going on about. I joined here in June of last year with this username.


----------



## dancan (Jan 27, 2017)

I dunno what the 20 some odd pages are all really about , tldr , I did skim over the first few and lost interest .
I did find some 241 vids but this one is brilliant .


----------



## dancan (Jan 27, 2017)

Yup , brilliant .


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Boy you're hateful



Actually I'm not hateful, nor am I a boy. Thansk


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Actually I'm not hateful, nor am I a boy. Thansk



So what are you talking about?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Actually I'm not hateful, nor am I a boy. Thansk


You're very welcome


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> Good Lawd boyz.........ya know it took me four 16oz Ballantines to read todays posting in this thread....I'm a slow drinka .....maybe _I'm a slow readah too....._


Nothing wrong with being a slow reader, but we need to talk about this slow drinking


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 27, 2017)

dancan said:


> I dunno what the 20 some odd pages are all really about , tldr , I did skim over the first few and lost interest .
> I did find some 241 vids but this one is brilliant .



The IPO will be oversubscribed if we can leak that vid to the media


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> So what are you talking about?



I like your user name. Thought it was el something?


----------



## dancan (Jan 27, 2017)

Since we're not gonna port saws since it's 2016 and lotsa peoples are reading this thread , anyone speak Japanese ?



Disclaimer !
Not affiliated , related , associated , endorsing , recommending , have met , spoke to , corresponded with , drank beer , coffee or MountainDew with the maker of this vid but there's lotsa stuff at this guy's place , get me a 30% gain in production without porting , polishing my Teclight bar , running Amazoil with Correllware in the bottom end and a cold air intake .


----------



## grack (Jan 27, 2017)

dancan said:


> Since we're not gonna port saws since it's 2016 and lotsa peoples are reading this thread , anyone speak Japanese ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that's cool


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 27, 2017)

dancan said:


> Since we're not gonna port saws since it's 2016 and lotsa peoples are reading this thread , anyone speak Japanese ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem.......I speake fluent ISEKI.......that all said....I 'spect you Stihl haven't fully developed your saws potential.....you still you gotts paint on yer bar??? Don't cha????


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I like your user name. Thought it was el something?



I figured since you were calling my friends bitches, I'd done something to anger you. 

I'm a pretty loyal friend.....so referring to people I care about as bitches does sort piss me off. 

Know what I'm saying?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I figured since you were calling my friends bitches, I'd done something to anger you.
> 
> I'm a pretty loyal friend.....so referring to people I care about as bitches does sort piss me off.
> 
> Know what I'm saying?


Loyal....not so much.....


----------



## dancan (Jan 27, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> No problem.......I speake fluent ISEKI.......that all said....I 'spect you Stihl haven't fully developed your saws potential.....you still you gotts paint on yer bar??? Don't cha????



I'm rainbow friendly , don't care what colour my bar is but the harder the better , production , duration , longevity , that's what I want .


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> I figured since you were calling my friends bitches, I'd done something to anger you.
> 
> I'm a pretty loyal friend.....so referring to people I care about as bitches does sort piss me off.
> 
> Know what I'm saying?



So you were tipped off and offended by one post on AS not directed towards you? Yes I'd call them cry baby bitches that don't have a life. Plus I don't believe your new user name was created last year. If so, my bad.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> So you were tipped off and offended by one post on AS not directed towards you? Yes I'd call them cry baby bitches that don't have a life. Plus I don't believe your new user name was created last year. If so, my bad.



Again. I have no idea what you are talking about. Hell dumbass, check the date I joined. 

I'm done messing with you Shawn. I've tried, but you are one messed up mfer.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> So you were tipped off and offended by one post on AS not directed towards you? Yes I'd call them cry baby bitches that don't have a life. Plus I don't believe your new user name was created last year. If so, my bad.


Are you bi polar? Did your mother not love you enough? I'm just trying to figure out how you went from being a guy that was good to chat with to learn from to such a jerk? I'm one of the "bitches" you speak of, tho I doubt you'd be man enough to say it in person.


----------



## stihl saws (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't post much here, but the only thing I've gained from this thread is that I need to buy a 241. Then do the muffler mod myself and run a sharp chain. Or, I could send it to a mediocre saw builder I know and have it done right. His muffler mods don't look like crap.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

stihl saws said:


> I don't post much here, but the only thing I've gained from this thread is that I need to buy a 241. Then do the muffler mod myself and run a sharp chain. Or, I could send it to a mediocre saw builder I know and have it done right. His muffler mods don't look like crap.


I've heard they are badass


----------



## stihl saws (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> I've heard they are badass


I think it's about the way the deflector is curved or something. Not sure.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Are you bi polar? Did your mother not love you enough? I'm just trying to figure out how you went from being a guy that was good to chat with to learn from to such a jerk? I'm one of the "bitches" you speak of, tho I doubt you'd be man enough to say it in person.



Yes

Don't speak of my mom. Thanks

Yes, I would say it to your face. Tho I don't think we've had a personal beef.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Yes
> 
> Don't speak of my mom. Thanks
> 
> Yes, I would say it to your face. Tho I don't think we've had a personal beef.


Well you indirectly called me a ***** when you referred to Randy's friends.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Well you indirectly called me a ***** when you referred to Randy's friends.



Don't think I said Randy's friends.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I knew it was you, that's treason you son of a muffler mod! Lol. @elmastermoobsgurullc, I chuckled at your new user name. You've done some reading or your followers acted like the bitches they are. Either way its funny.


.......


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Yo toilet roll ... id say it to yer face ... matter fact I d go up one side of ya and right down the other ...


Lmao I'd enjoy the challenge


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll Tide said:


> Well you indirectly called me a ***** when you referred to Randy's friends.



I did say cry baby bitches. Not Randy's friends. I'll say it again. Cry baby bitches.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> I did say cry baby bitches. Not Randy's friends. I'll say it again. Cry baby bitches.


 Boy o boy....I'm done here. I'd love to say alot but it's the interwebs and it won't do any good. Yall have fun on here I'm going home.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Thing is roll tide, you threatened my life in a pm. Few others were in that pm that are your freinds, not mine. Screen pics are great! Don't ever threaten me again!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Thing is roll tide, you threatened my life in a pm. Few others were in that pm that are your freinds, not mine. Screen pics are great! Don't ever threaten me again!


Post em I don't care. I stand by what was said. You pmed us looking to build on an agenda you had.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

There you go.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

lol

I can take care of myself better than most. 

But I appreciate you David.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> lol
> 
> I can take care of myself better than most.
> 
> But I appreciate you David.


I know you can. This was last July after he threatened you then pmed a few of us trying to push his agenda. You're a grown man but **** isn't going to happen if I'm around.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 27, 2017)

Lol. I'd like to see the threats, tho I have many. I'm still not scared.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Lol. I'd like to see the threats, tho I have many. I'm still not scared.


You don't have to be it doesn't matter to me. It's no fun if you're scared


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 27, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Lol. I'd like to see the threats, tho I have many. I'm still not scared.



Too much alcohol tonight young man? Find an AA meeting.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 28, 2017)

grack said:


> Hi todd good morning


How are you going hairy legs


----------



## grack (Jan 28, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> How are you going hairy legs


Hi todd


----------



## grack (Jan 28, 2017)

A member here wanted some animal pics.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I am just going to un subscribe to this thread, to many notifications and to much squabbleing for me.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

I made some improvements...._for the good of the community.

_


----------



## grack (Jan 28, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> I made some improvements...._for the good of the community.
> View attachment 554404
> _


Excellent work grabs your attention belongs on t shirts ball caps or billboards.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Your dancing on the razors edge pal ... it's one thing to bust balls but when u alter a trademark it becomes much more ... I will offer u the opportunities to "cease and desist " as I am a reasonable man ...


Hahaha! Your comedic timing is improving.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Your dancing on the razors edge pal ... it's one thing to bust balls but when u alter a trademark it becomes much more ... I will offer u the opportunities to "cease and desist " as I am a reasonable man ...


@Jon1212 you've been warned!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> @Jon1212 you've been warned!!!!


LOL! I'm sure it won't be for the last time...


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 28, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Thing is roll tide, you threatened my life in a pm. Few others were in that pm that are your freinds, not mine. Screen pics are great! Don't ever threaten me again!





Roll Tide said:


> View attachment 554354


to call that a 'threat on your life' is quite an exaggeration...


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Your dancing on the razors edge pal ... it's one thing to bust balls but when u alter a trademark it becomes much more ... I will offer u the opportunities to "cease and desist " as I am a reasonable man ...



Sup Fabz? 
Get any jobs off this site yet? Cnc crankin?


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 28, 2017)

WOW !!! All I can say !!!


----------



## wcorey (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz, a quick google image search reveals that your avatar/trademark is someone elses copyrighted material, no surprise there, lol. 
And some rapper has beat you to "Fabz" also. No surprise there either...


----------



## TBS (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Only gonna be one time guy ... better read the law ... do it again and face the consequences of your "actions"... I lose 5c worth work because of you and can prove it ... I will stick it to ya till you bleed out of your ass ... wtf - don't threaten my lively-hood ... I mean it dude



Why don't you answer peoples questions instead of avoiding them. You are facing the consequences of your actions.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 28, 2017)

So is that mill a Kenmore or did you splurge and get the Maytag?


----------



## wcorey (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Only some chain inquiries ... cnc programmed redy to go ... drill ; end mill shape - done Real-Quick ... deburr / wash takes most time



So yer square _*milling*_ chains? That I'd hafta see...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Only gonna be one time guy ... better read the law ... do it again and face the consequences of your "actions"... I lose 5c worth work because of you and can prove it ... I will stick it to ya till you bleed out of your ass ... wtf - don't threaten my lively-hood ... I mean it dude


Please explain to me what exactly you have a "trademark" on? Being full of ****? Making absurd claims? Failing to deliver?
Prince Abdullah from the Nigerian Lottery beat you to it. I have the email to prove it......LOL!


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 28, 2017)

wcorey said:


> So yer square _*milling*_ chains? That I'd hafta see...


I tried to convince a manufacturer of automatic chain grinders to make a square grinding model but no dice. The demand wasn't there for it, allegedly.


----------



## Merc1973 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## TBS (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> What question did u need answered Nathan ?



How are you getting the exhaust gas temperature reading?


----------



## TBS (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Nathan I use thermocouple



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz said:


> Your welcome ...


So Nathan owns the "welcome"? Did he get a "trademark" for said "welcome"?

Maybe you meant to write "You're"?

It's all so confusing since you seem to think everything posted is your _intellectual property._


----------



## TonyK (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello gents. I don't have the time at the moment but I will be back in to moderate this entire thread end to end later tonight. Any post that goes against noted policy will have appropriate action taken against it. Delete them or live with it.

Thank you


----------



## cedarhollow (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok I'm new here and new to rebuilding saws, I'm 3/4 way thru my first 044 rebuild. I have rebuilt lots and lots of outboards since starting votech in 1990. when rebuilding a 2 stroke outboard I could double engine life and boost performance by being real careful to boring and honing the cylinders to exacting size using wiseco pistons and cleaning up all ports and chamfering with die grinder after boring and before honing. what if any of these things apply to chainsaws. granted the aftermarket nikasil cylinder/piston sets are offered oversized and are sold as package for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Cease232 (Jan 28, 2017)

cedarhollow said:


> Ok I'm new here and new to rebuilding saws, I'm 3/4 way thru my first 044 rebuild. I have rebuilt lots and lots of outboards since starting votech in 1990. when rebuilding a 2 stroke outboard I could double engine life and boost performance by being real careful to boring and honing the cylinders to exacting size using wiseco pistons and cleaning up all ports and chamfering with die grinder after boring and before honing. what if any of these things apply to chainsaws. granted the aftermarket nikasil cylinder/piston sets are offered oversized and are sold as package for very reasonable prices.



Probably not the best place for this post, consider starting a new thread. That being said none of that applies. Plated cylinders cannot be bored and replated, at least not reasonably. Aftermarket big bore kits rarely stand up to OEM because the timing is no good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 28, 2017)

Plated cylinders absolutely can be replated, however it runs around $300 a cylinder on the snowmobile side of things. Porting can be done without the need for replating, but you must be extremely careful.
As for pistons, not sure about chainsaws, but we call them Siezecos in sleds for a reason, outboards I normally use OEM, as I rarely actually got to do one in house.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 28, 2017)

TonyK said:


> Hello gents. I don't have the time at the moment but I will be back in to moderate this entire thread end to end later tonight. Any post that goes against noted policy will have appropriate action taken against it. Delete them or live with it.
> 
> Thank you


About time.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 28, 2017)

hi Grizz.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 28, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> About time.



Sorry I've been preoccupied.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 28, 2017)

TonyK said:


> Sorry I've been preoccupied.


No prob, it's been pretty ugly, don't need the crap.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabz has left the board. Imadik and his alter ego have also been removed from the board. Anyone else feel the need to spend more time with their family? I was very serious about going back through and cleaning up the mess gents.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 28, 2017)

I strongly suspect we were being played, and old Fabz (RIP) is a well known PITA. I was planning on testing that, but it's better this way.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 28, 2017)

So you are better than us all??
Interesting...


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 28, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> So you are better than us all??
> Interesting...



I guess I'm too late..


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> I strongly suspect we were being played, and old Fabz (RIP) is a well known PITA. I was planning on testing that, but it's better this way.


Agreed. I messaged a few folks that I suspect @Fabz is Mike from Maine aka The GOAT, or Olympyk_999


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 28, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Agreed. I messaged a few folks that I suspect @Fabz is Mike from Maine aka The GOAT, or Olympyk_999


i thought brush ape or lawn mower tech.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 28, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i thought brush ape or lawn mower tech.


That was my guess too, BA.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 28, 2017)

My reasoning behind my guess of MFM aka GOAT is his disdain for anyone who ports saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 28, 2017)

From Iowa?


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 28, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> I leave a trail of aluminum chips, and bent screwdrivers.


The calling card of a true craftsman.


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 28, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Lol. I'd like to see the threats, tho I have many. I'm still not scared.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 28, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Agreed. I messaged a few folks that I suspect @Fabz is Mike from Maine aka The GOAT, or Olympyk_999



Jon, far be it for me to doubt you but I think you are wrong. I think he believes he is for real. I don't see Mike going to the effort of creating a Youtube page and appearing on camera operating a saw.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI8C0MBMW3V_BJwJsZJ95GQ

P.S. is it just me or is his 261CM slower than stock with stock chain?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 29, 2017)

GCJenks204 said:


> Jon, far be it for me to doubt you but I think you are wrong. I think he believes he is for real. I don't see Mike going to the effort of creating a Youtube page and appearing on camera operating a saw.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI8C0MBMW3V_BJwJsZJ95GQ
> 
> P.S. is it just me or is his 261CM slower than stock with stock chain?



I think you are right Gary, his YouTube account has been active over three years, and he's trying to sell his mods there too. He had an AS account for a few years and just hadn't posted much.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone know him


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah, that's a good point. It's hard to go back in time that far for the sake of a hoax!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 29, 2017)

GCJenks204 said:


> Jon, far be it for me to doubt you but I think you are wrong. I think he believes he is for real. I don't see Mike going to the effort of creating a Youtube page and appearing on camera operating a saw.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI8C0MBMW3V_BJwJsZJ95GQ
> 
> P.S. is it just me or is his 261CM slower than stock with stock chain?



Gary, you're correct. It was the incessant self-important style that was skewing my view. 


Paragon Builder said:


> I think you are right Gary, his YouTube account has been active over three years, and he's trying to sell his mods there too. He had an AS account for a few years and just hadn't posted much.



Egg-sack-lee.

I'm curious as to why he would come out of the woodwork now?


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 29, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Gary, you're correct. It was the incessant self-important style that was skewing my view.
> 
> 
> Egg-sack-lee.
> ...


I suspect heavy meth use.


----------



## hseII (Jan 29, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> I suspect heavy meth use.



That's certainly a possibility: off to review the surveillance videos posted above.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> You know what this place needs is some good old fashioned riff raff to liven things up!


QTLA.


----------



## hseII (Jan 29, 2017)

hseII said:


> That's certainly a possibility: off to review the surveillance videos posted above.



What are y'all using to dredge up his youtube page? 

I've exhausted all logical titles, including the ones 121212 turned into memes.


----------



## TBS (Jan 29, 2017)

Fabzacres is his Channel name.


----------



## grack (Jan 29, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> I suspect heavy meth use.


For the love of god put a best answer button on this site.


----------



## hseII (Jan 29, 2017)

grack said:


> For the love of god put a best answer button on this site.



Can't do it; I'm too busy trying to get out of the floor after watching the Fabz videos with the Boston Sound Tracks.

Did anyone else find it udderly humorous that "Foreplay/ Long Time" was playing in the background of the Doubting Thomases video? 

Let that sink in.


----------



## grack (Jan 29, 2017)

hseII said:


> Can't do it; I'm too busy trying to get out of the floor after watching the Fabz videos with the Boston Sound Tracks.
> 
> Did anyone else find it udderly humorous that "Foreplay/ Long Time" was playing in the background of the Doubting Thomases video?
> 
> Let that sink in.


It's tough to tell he could well be serious or trolling it's been fun i know some guy's like that.


----------



## dancan (Jan 29, 2017)

dancan said:


> In memory of the Fabz , may his brief presence make long and lasting impression .
> Fabz , you will be missed but not forgotten .



Yup , great soundtracks in some of his vids lol


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 29, 2017)

grack said:


> It's tough to tell he could well be serious or trolling it's been fun i know some guy's like that.


Unfortunately and sadly, not for us but for him this whole thing was supposed to be taken serious. He truly believed in himself. He lied to us and himself and if its drugs or a mental issue that's one thing. But I think it was all about scamming and making money. Like piltz.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow is this what I've been missing. Ran my Mastermind 346 today, that puppy screams.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 29, 2017)

Mastermind R&D


----------



## hseII (Jan 29, 2017)

dancan said:


> Yup , great soundtracks in some of his vids lol



Fabzolutely


----------



## hseII (Jan 29, 2017)

Ironworker said:


> Mastermind R&D




When did you go to Tennessee?


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 29, 2017)

hseII said:


> Fabzolutely


Careful he will claim trademark infringement.


----------



## huskihl (Jan 29, 2017)

Ironworker said:


> Mastermind R&D



Mmm. Me likey


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 29, 2017)

huskihl said:


> Mmm. Me likey


Port that sucker!


----------



## Guru LLC (Jan 29, 2017)

Y'all leave muh kinfolks outta this !!!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 30, 2017)

OK. .you guys want the story?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 30, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> OK. .you guys want the story?



Well... yes of course!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 30, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> OK. .you guys want the story?


Oh come on - spill it!


----------



## Merc1973 (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow, the mods really cleaned up the thread! Nice work. It was a disaster, LOL.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 31, 2017)

All of this mess caused by performance tuner Fabz & not one of us got to experience the CNC machined '40% razor chain'!!


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

CR888 said:


> All of this mess caused by performance tuner Fabz & not one of us got to experience the CNC machined '40% razor chain'!!


He upped his game with his grinding robot he's getting 45% gains now.


----------

